# [SOLVED] Can't read superblock when trying to mount audio cd

## ISHAIM

The device is an IDE DVD+RW drive. Looking at dmesg reveals that the device is in fact /dev/hdb, but doing mount /dev/cdrom attempts to mount the same drive at /dev/hdb anyway. This is the line in /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user
```

This is the output of dmesg | tail:

```

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

FAT: unable to read boot sector

```

The hardware and discs are known good. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

IsaiasLast edited by ISHAIM on Thu Oct 23, 2008 2:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Replace the drive and try again.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ISHAIM

The hardware (drive) is known good. I have burned multiple DVD's with it and used it to install Gentoo.

Could this be an indicator it is dying?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

In a word, yes. It's either the drive, it's interface, or the connecting cable. My money is on the drive.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ISHAIM,

Dou you have the iso9660 and UDF filesystem drivers built and loaded.

Data CDs are always iso9660. DVDs can be  iso9660 or udf

Audio CDs don't have a filesystem to mount

The failure was reported after the kernel tried the FAT filesystem, so thats to be expected.

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660,udf      noauto,user
```

is a better fstab entry but do check your kernel support.

----------

## ISHAIM

It seems I'm only having trouble with audio CDs in particular. I can mount and read data DVDs and CDs.

Here is the dmesg | tail I get from trying to mount an audio CD:

```
hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1024

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

```

Here is the dmesg | tail I get from mounting a data CD:

```
hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1024

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

```

Finally, here is dmesg | tail from mounting a data DVD:

```
hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Illegal request -- (Sense key=0x05)

  Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1024

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

```

Any ideas? I would think I have kernel/driver support if I could at least mount data discs.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ISHAIM,

You cannot mount audio CDs. They have no filesystems to mount.

To play audioCDs, you need to be in the cdrom group, so you can send the drives commands.

Use an audio CD player application

----------

## ISHAIM

Thank you.

----------

